

Justin.tv’s Newest App Now Broadcasts Live Video From Your iPhone - abstractbill
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/16/justin-tvs-newest-app-now-broadcasts-live-video-from-your-iphone/

======
stevederico
Does/Could this app locate or detect a user is at a particular event?

If Justin.tv could sort by event, other users could watch events like
outsidelands music festival and flip through all the different view angles of
the concert.

I understand event based results can be found by searching, but the idea of a
collection of event streams intrigues me. Just an idea..

~~~
stevederico
anyone from JTV on here? I would love to see/help make this happen. steve at
stevederico dot com

~~~
calebelston
Caleb of JTV here. This is a very intriguing idea. We think location will be a
big part of live broadcast discovery. Nothing to announce yet.

------
sahillavingia
How long until Google releases a similar thing for YouTube and Justin.tv
starts to suffer? :(

~~~
sabat
Not convinced Google could hurt Justin.tv the way you're imagining; the
Justins have too many deals, too much traction.

~~~
pavs
Can you be more specific here, minus the buzzwords, what "deals" and
"traction" does justin.tv have that google/youtube can't hurt them? HN tends
to go gaga over YC funded company for no obvious reason and often (but maybe
not in this case) rationality and reason goes out of the window.

~~~
seiji
I agree: <http://www.google.com/trends?q=justin.tv%2C+ustream>

Their problem is branding. When you think "realtime video streaming online"
does the word "justin" even enter your mind?

<http://www.google.com/search?q=stream+online> \- nowhere to be found;
<http://www.google.com/search?q=video+stream> \- over halfway down the page

It's quite sad. justin.tv's infrastructure is better than their more popular
competitors, but performance doesn't always win the mindshare war.

~~~
JeremyBanks
I think the results if you add 'youtube live' to the comparison are
interesting.

[http://www.google.com/trends?q=justin.tv,+ustream,+youtube+l...](http://www.google.com/trends?q=justin.tv,+ustream,+youtube+live)

I don't think they'll have much trouble establishing market share once they
launch.

------
zacharycohn
Qik.com (in addition to having a 3 letter domain) has had that functionality
for a while. I've used it on my HTC Incredible to record video and have people
watch, and also auto-upload to youtube.

Not as well known as Justin.tv though.

~~~
abstractbill
Qik's iPhone broadcaster doesn't access the hardware video encoder, which
unfortunately means that the output of their app is more like a slideshow than
a real video stream.

We deliberately waited until the platform could support an app we would be
proud of.

~~~
tomsaffell
Do you have HW encoding on Android? Does it vary by device and/or OS version?

~~~
abstractbill
Yes and yes. We detect and use a hardware encoder on Android whenever one is
present. It isn't always there, so we fall back to software encoding if we
have to.

~~~
zacharycohn
Well that's pretty cool then. I'll check out the app. Thanks for the reply.

------
ancornwell
LOL @ the pic. iPhone in the night? hahaha The distortion would make my ears
bleed too.

------
sabat
Proud beta tester here: works quite well. :-)

